# emperors child



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

More Fulgrim Book madness, man the emperors children are awesome, it's a shame they're so pink these days, anyways I don't want to spoil the book for anyone but I'm pretty sure anyone who's read it will get who it is, even though I got like 90% through the picture and realized I had the armour and the weapon wrong (nuts!) I didn't know astartes swapped up their armour type and weapons when they felt like it but I finished it off anyways, hope you like it


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

I love your work.
This one I had to look at multiple times and as with all your work, 
I zoom in on every bit of it to see the real details.
I love the mounted face on the left shoulder.
I'm not sure what the blobs hanging from the hip areas are. maybe flesh bags?
The gold eagle wings all over the armor are perfectly placed and not overly done. 
Something I am probly imagining. you seemed to catch the transition of blood staining the purple armor turning it pink.
I see light traces of pinkish color. if this is so bravo, if not I need to lay off the lsd and internet for a while.
The green on the face I had to really zoom in on to see what was going on. 

So over all. I was unsure, even puzzled at first. BUT
The more I look at it, the more I like it.
Still looking forward to your other primarchs.
And your Word Bearer tearing apart a Gaurdsmen is still my fav, my wallpaper, and leaves me in amazement each and every time I look at it for more that 2 min. Thank you

Also I'd guess Julius from the termi armor.


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

Hired Goon said:


> I'm not sure what the blobs hanging from the hip areas are. maybe flesh bags?


Maybe fun bags? Especially the one on his left side. :laugh: Seriously, love it. Great art as always.


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Excellent work!

I personally am a huge fan of the Emperor's Children and am a huge Slaaneshi advocate. My favorite part of Fulgrim was during the performance when the Noise Marines were born and the Daemonettes were summoned. Best part of the whole book.


----------



## theyoutuber (Apr 17, 2010)

Vanilla Ice Thats Good!!!! Rep Up!!


----------

